# Android Studio - App mit Nearby



## AhMa (18. Jan 2019)

Hallo liebe Java-Insel-Bewohner,
ich lerne gerade langsam Android Studio kennen und habe mich an die Programmierung der APP "Battleship" gewagt. Das ganze will ich mit Nearby umsetzen. Das mit der Verbindung über Nearby klappt schonmal einwandfrei. Die Schiffe kann ich auch setzen 

Was mir Probleme bereitet ist, Nachrichten über Nearby zu verschicken, wenn man spielt. Also eine shoot und send Methode und so weiter und, dass erkannt wird, wer gewonnen hat. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie ich da am besten vorgehe?

Danke im Vorraus  AhMa


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Jan 2019)

AhMa hat gesagt.:


> und so weiter und, dass erkannt wird, wer gewonnen hat


Ich natürlich. 



AhMa hat gesagt.:


> Nearby


Ich muss mich da als "Einwohner der Insel" erst schlaue machen


----------

